# S3 Insurance - Superb Service



## dylarolla (Mar 5, 2003)

Well I have just accepted a policy from Barclaycard Direct for insurance on my S3 . I chose to renew through them for a number of reasons but I have to say that I am absolutely delighted with their customer service. Noticeably more knowledgeable and flexible to deal with than most insurers and they are very pleasant to talk with. I feel they've bent over backwards for me in some respects.

They're currently offering a renewal price beat policy which, for me, was too good to refuse. The details of the policy must be identical and all they require is a formal copy of the renewal quote.

I got into all sorts of bother at first as my renewal policy is stated as a 10 month policy and my current insurers won't send out new documentation on a 12 month policy. Instead they have quoted me on email which is fine except that clearly this is insufficient for Barclaycard, as it must be official documentation (which email is not).

My current insurer also gave me an extra 15% discount when I said I wasn't going to renew. Clearly I wanted Barclaycard to match this price but without official documentation of the amount I was stuck.

After speaking with someone slightly more senior at Barclaycard I was amazed and delighted to find out that they were prepared to undercut my 10 month quoted amount for a 12 month policy !! Basically I was being given 2 months for free and at a cheaper premium. They also have a fixed excess amount of Â£100 and their general cover is more comprehensive than before.

I know they are very mod friendly and admittedly I have yet to see the effect of a modification on my premium but so far I am incredibly pleased with the service they have given me. I have been fairly reliably informed that modifications only carry minor premium increases.

What I find most satisfying is their flexibility and resistance to running their business by a strict set of rules and regulations. Each customer is treated individually and they do everything they can to assist.

As at July 7th 2003, I cannot recommend them highly enough. I guess we'll see how the mods go though.

If you want more details (without trying to advertise for them) contact me privately.


----------



## ngins (Oct 22, 2002)

Hi, thanks for the info, will try them next time round. Currently on elephant myself - were very cheap at the time even with all the 'extra's' added back in.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

I am taking delivery of a new S3 in September, Tesco's quote has come up trumps big time for me. However I am always up for beating insurance quotes, can you let me have the necessary details for Barclaycard Direct.

Cheers Dicky Boy


----------



## ngins (Oct 22, 2002)

another one to try is www.axa.co.uk I have yet to try them, but one of my mates who is only 25 managed to insure his BMW 328i for under 400 quid with all the perks, he was paying nearly 1000 before on the previous chespest deal he could find. Website was a bit flaky though which is why I have no quote.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Agree with you on Axa - I've switched this year from Privilege. Great deal, great cover.

I was told that this may have something to do with the finanacial trouble Axa has been having recently - it's now keen to build up business. If this is so, then Norwich Union - which has just announced lots of job cuts - may be one to watch soon! I do find NU to be one of the more expensive ones, though.


----------



## ngins (Oct 22, 2002)

Dylarolla - any news on the cost of the mods?? I have 18" wheels on mine but they were fitted as new - never sure if this counts as a mod or not.


----------



## dylarolla (Mar 5, 2003)

Made an inquiry to Barclaycard about a chip. The quote I received was about 300 jibs for a BHP increase of between 21% and 30%. That worked out as about a 40% increase in my premium.

Although this is quite a lot I have a feeling that if you added other stuff like alloys, lowered suspension etc, it wouldn't make a great deal of difference. Meaning, that the chip is the most expensive mod to have and once you've had this, most other things are gratis.

I'll let you know when I speak to them again.


----------

